# Where to go near Dublin



## New-B-Angler (Aug 23, 2006)

I'll be down in Dublin with my kids for a soccer tournament this weekend. Wondering where we might spend a few hours fishing. We'll have some time late morning on saturday and possibly sat evening. I'd like to stay in or close (within 30) to Dublin. Oh yea, and we wont have a boat. 

Any ideas where we should go would be appreciated.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I would fish Griggs Reservoir above the dam, or fish O'Shaugnessy Reservoir below the spillway in the tailwaters.


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

If you are interested in pond fishing there is a nice sized pond with a boardwalk over it in dublin. Its called ML RED park off of Post Rd west of Avery Muirfeild rd. I have done well there catfishing and have seen some nice Bass caught also. It is stocked by the City. Also when you pull into the park you cannot see the pond you must walk back the path at the rear of the lot to see it, if you pass an old wood cabin and a bridge over a creek you are going the right way. Probally not too many bass over 14 inches but Ive pulled cats over 5lbs there, not to mention big snappers and leather back turtles. If ya go GL and post if ya get anything.


----------



## New-B-Angler (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks Redhawk and Wolve. 

A little more help would be great though. Ive looked at the map of O'Shaughnessy Reservoir on the the ODNR website, but I can't figure out where the spillway is.
As the name says, I'm real new at this and have to add "reading maps of lakes" to my Must Learn list.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm assuming the soccer tourny is at Avery Park? If so, take Avery Rd. to Brand Rd. and turn right. Take Brand to the roundabout, and turn left onto Muirfield Dr. Take Muirfield about 2 miles or so until you hit Glick. Turn right onto Glick. Follow Glick past the Wendy's on your right. About a 1/4 mile past the Wendy's on your right you will see the Bogey Inn. Directly behind the Bogey Inn is the parking lot for the spillway. Walk down the asphalt path to the spillway. You can catch saugeye, bluegill, catfish, carp down there. Also, if you wade down river you can get into some good smallmouth action, but be careful because the rocks are pretty slick. Good luck,

Mike


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

if the tourney is at avery park then be sure to get in a few casts at that pond and the pond connected to it just south of it (across the road). theres some good largemouth in there. also crappie, channels, bullheads, bluegill and carp.


----------



## New-B-Angler (Aug 23, 2006)

I'll let you know how it goes.

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

If you mean "We" as in "with kids" I would take them two two ponds in Dublin at the corner of Brand Rd and Coventry woods Drive. There are two ponds at the entrance to this housing development. You can just park on the main entrance between the ponds and go fish. Plenty of Bluegill and largemouth. I caught a nice 16" bass there two weeks ago. there are also cats in there. Nice location, nice houses around and access is good since it is mowed grass around the perimeter.
ski

You can find this area by using Mapquest


----------



## New-B-Angler (Aug 23, 2006)

Due to the rotten weather Sat we didn't get out and then didn't have any time on Sunday. I did see about 4 or 5 people fishing the ponds right at Dublin Park in the rain on Sat. Don't know what kind of luck they had.


----------



## Frustrated (Aug 31, 2006)

Steelwolve said:


> If you are interested in pond fishing there is a nice sized pond with a boardwalk over it in dublin. Its called ML RED park off of Post Rd west of Avery Muirfeild rd. I have done well there catfishing and have seen some nice Bass caught also. It is stocked by the City. Also when you pull into the park you cannot see the pond you must walk back the path at the rear of the lot to see it, if you pass an old wood cabin and a bridge over a creek you are going the right way. Probally not too many bass over 14 inches but Ive pulled cats over 5lbs there, not to mention big snappers and leather back turtles. If ya go GL and post if ya get anything.


I actually went back there to fish yesterday after work. It was kind of hard to find, because the trail forks and then the fork.....forks  . The weeds are so high that you cant see the pond also. But I managed to find it. When I switched to a plastic worm with a jig on it...I tossed it out there, let it drop and after about 2 sec. something hit it so hard that it cut through the 10 lb. line. Not sure what is in there....but it has razor sharp teeth. I got a few bites but couldnt hook anything.


----------



## Basserman (Oct 27, 2005)

How was the water level there? I heard it was dangerously low the other day. I've caught some nice pond sized bass there. In the spring I started to make paths to get to the south and east sides but they are probably grown in by now.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

The first (and only) time I ever fished that pond I was throwing a texas rig from the dock area. I cast out and felt a pretty good bump and some weight on the other end of the worm. I started retrieving and the weight was still there, and it was moving. I couldnt tell if it was a fish or if I had snagged something. So I keep reeling and realize that it isnt a fish. I got my worm to shore and saw that the hook had become tangled with a tiny bluegill sized hook which had line attached to it. So I grabbed the line and pulled it in. Attached was a 66 MH Lightning Rod and a Bass Pro Shops Extreme baitcasting reel! Both the rod and reel were in flawless condition. $120 setup. By far the best catch I have ever had. I still wonder how it got in there, whether a big fish pulled the unattended gear into the water or whether some novices first cast with their first baitcaster went terribly wrong.


----------



## Basserman (Oct 27, 2005)

that's the funniest thing i've ever heard! it's surely not usable right? That is a good practice pond. I took my baitcaster there to learn to cast it. Luckily I brought mine home with me. Good Stuff


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

No, it is useable. I still use it and this was a few years back. It was like a brand new set up. I'm thinking they lost it the same day that I found it.

Mike


----------

